# Syncing Problem



## tape (Jan 27, 2019)

Yesterday I noticed the LR CC app on my iMac was signaling that it was syncing a single photo.  This went on for a long time.  While syncing, I looked at the LR CC app on both ipad and iphone.  Both IOS devices indicated no syncing was happening.  I consulted the HELP from Adobe and after following all their suggestions to fix the problem, nothing changed.  I had been working on editing a pic from a folder (approx 60% of 20GB used).  I deleted the picture and ended up deleting the WHOLE 12 GB of pics I had uploaded.  I uninstalled the app, removed all pref, & ran CCleaner on iMac, restarted and reinstalled the LR CC.  While this was happening, I did the same reinstall on IOS devices.  Upon re-logging on to my Adobe account, my IOS devices show there are no pics and no syncing going on.  But on my desktop app, I still see that it is trying to sync a single photo, even though not a single photo has been uploaded.  Any idea what is going on?  All my devices are up to date with their operating systems as are all my Adobe products up to date.  I don't understand the 642 MB showing in the attached photo.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 28, 2019)

If you go to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom and log in, does anything show up there?


----------



## tape (Jan 28, 2019)

The web page shows no photo syncing is happening.   Interestingly, I have a Macbook pro that had been deactivated from my Adobe account.  I reactivated it and the OSX on that device shows NO syncing trying to occur.  The version of LR CC on the laptop is v1.4  vs. 2.1.1 on my iMac.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2019)

No photo syncing happening? Or no photos at all in the cloud?

Since you've already deleted everything from the cloud, I might take the nuclear approach. In the web interface, click the LR icon top left, go to Account Info > Delete Lightroom Library. That'll clear out the cloud and any LR CC apps.


----------



## tape (Jan 29, 2019)

Victoria,
Problem solved!!!!  Thank you for your help and suggestions.  Such an easy task, too.  I won't ask why the situation was as it was, considering all my devices were getting their info from the web source--tech jargon well beyond my grasp, I am sure.  Thanks again!!


----------

